# 5 stage RO system



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a client who wants a filtration system put in under his kitchen sink. His main concern is Rx in the water. Him and his wife are both about 70 years old and its just for the two of them. Money is not a issue. I was thinking about a 5 stage RO system, any thoughts or ideas? I was looking at one made by APEC....


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Nate21 said:


> I have a client who wants a filtration system put in under his kitchen sink. His main concern is Rx in the water. Him and his wife are both about 70 years old and its just for the two of them. Money is not a issue. I was thinking about a 5 stage RO system, any thoughts or ideas? I was looking at one made by APEC....


Rx in the water? Do you mean drugs?

Most decent 5 stage residential ro systems will remove up to 95% or more tds with new filters. % will lower with use.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A good 4 stage is really all you need. we order our units through a local pump and treatment equip supplier.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the response and yeah when I say Rx I mean drug (pharmaceuticals)...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

There are probably well over 100 different r.o. systems marketed to the residential customer. From what I've found, they're all pretty much the same thing. They're basically just a pile of plastic containers and tubing, the filters are what do the work. Make sure it has quality filters in it and that it's maintained. A $99 3 stage unit that's taken care of and serviced with quality filters/membrane will outperform a $1000 5 stage system that nobody cares about.


I like a 4 stage. From what I remember, the Watts units seemed pretty nice and stout but it's been a few years since I've installed one theirs. I order mine from an online water treatment site.








Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> There are probably well over 100 different r.o. systems marketed to the residential customer. From what I've found, they're all pretty much the same thing. They're basically just a pile of plastic containers and tubing, the filters are what do the work. Make sure it has quality filters in it and that it's maintained. A $99 3 stage unit that's taken care of and serviced with quality filters/membrane will outperform a $1000 5 stage system that nobody cares about.
> 
> I like a 4 stage. From what I remember, the Watts units seemed pretty nice and stout but it's been a few years since I've installed one theirs. I order mine from an online water treatment site.
> 
> Paul


Which site, budget water?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Upset that he didn't buy from you?

Are you "delivery engineers" comission based at culligan, skippy?

Lol shiot hack hackety biotch lol hack...


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn U666A you seen rather upset by what that guy had to say. Tell me more!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

U666A said:


> Upset that he didn't buy from you?
> 
> Are you "delivery engineers" comission based at culligan, skippy?
> 
> Lol shiot hack hackety biotch lol hack...


To bad I don't work for culligan, I would rather work at mcdonalds then for culligan. 

And for the recorde I've never used the word Hackety.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why the insults, I don't get it?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

U666A said:


> Upset that he didn't buy from you?
> 
> Are you "delivery engineers" comission based at culligan, skippy?
> 
> Lol shiot hack hackety biotch lol hack...


 






The insults, taunts and put-downs are juvenile. We are professionals, not amateurs. I for one, don't appreciate name-calling. A little debate is good and constructive criticism is fine. 

Remember, united we stand, but divided we fall. I think Bill Clinton said that......:laughing:


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

So no one has one particular brand they prefer..?? And if so why... I know demand, i.e. how often it's used has a bit to do with how often the filters last but, most all the filters seem to last about one year give or take...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nate21 said:


> Why the insults, I don't get it?


Sooner or later you might....

Keep this # 1,882 for a reference and bump this in 2 months


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I think most dont have a particular brand because most dont use em personally(I dont) and lots of times a ho has already purchased one that they want you to install.
I see a different brand I'm asked to install every couple of months, people get sold on all diff kinds.


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah I'm in the same boat, that's why I asked....


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I've installed the Premier Brand made by Watts that customers have provided.

they are sold at Costco
about $ 200.00

fairly easy to install and maintain

replacement membrane and filters easy to obtain.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10621-Cat49255&topnav=

if money isn't an issue, the Everpure RO systems provide better quality water
systems start around $ 500.00 and filter replacement prices are steep.

cheaper to drink bottled water


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

If all the components are working properly for the most part any brand RO will work. Unless there is a local water issue. My area its a taste issue. I'll install any customer supplied unit. When I supply the RO I've gone to assembling my own unit. Dosen't save $ but I can set it up so that it's easy to service down the road, biggest item is NO john guest fittings! Manufactors love em for assembly speed. Its not IF they leak its WHEN they leak. Jaco fittings are way to go. The yearly service has to be efficient, not a big $ maker but keeps you in contact with the customer and all my RO customers are regular plumbing customers.

wookie


----------



## xranger3rdbatt (Feb 14, 2012)

Nate21 said:


> So no one has one particular brand they prefer..?? And if so why... I know demand, i.e. how often it's used has a bit to do with how often the filters last but, most all the filters seem to last about one year give or take...


 
I like the Marlo. Nice and simple with everything you need including an air gap faucet and readily available filters. Be sure to check on filter availablility on whatever brand you choose. You can also expect filter life to double if there is a softener installed. Marlo also makes a great softeneer at a nice price. Marlo isnt the cheapest out there but biggest bang for your buck in my opinion. Hope that helps.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Whatever brand you buy, make sure there is a history of that brand and especially filters available. Nothing like buying something only to be told a year from now "oh we don't carry that brand or model any longer, soooo sorry". My supplier carries Northstar and Vertec R/O's and have for a really long time.


----------

